# Service Tire Monitor System



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

If your TPMS wasn’t reset at the last rotation then your sensors would not be synced correctly with the DIC display. This would explain why the - - isn’t showing on the correct wheel. 

A reset/resync should fix everything. :hope:


----------

